# Gas golf cart



## snowdoctor

Trying to find information regarding if my Yamaha gas golf cart is EMP proof?? Any opinions out there??


----------



## The_Blob

snowdoctor said:


> Trying to find information regarding if my Yamaha gas golf cart is EMP proof?? Any opinions out there??


No, it is not, but without more info, I couldn't tell you if it was _resistant_.


----------



## snowdoctor

2007 Yamaha gas engine. Manual pull choke. Engine starts when you press gas pedal. Trying to learn what parts I might need to insulate or keep in a safe box.


----------



## Tirediron

The ignition is some type of solid state unit , so to be safest you might want to keep a spare module. the very short span of wiring might make it less susceptable. a wheel chalk with some metal spikes to penitrate the ground a bit, hooked by a 2 guage battery cable to the frame might also route most of the "blast" to the earth. Also check for relays with transistors. A wiring schematic would be a big help for this project


----------



## jsriley5

Take care with puting too much stock on a gas or lp golf cart for much use. I am told that if you do much more than the short "hole to hole" runs with lots of down time then tend to run hot and be prone to failure. Not sure if that applies to all of em or just some you might wanna look into it before investing too much work and faith in it. Had an idea to use one myself a long while back as some were coming on the market used pretty cheap had a trusted friend advise me of this as he knew I intended you use for fairly long runtimes.


----------



## kejmack

Have you tried contacting Yamaha to ask them if it would be EMP proof? That's the first place I'd try.


----------



## Tirediron

the trouble with emp proof ness is until one strike it is only theory and some simulated testing. Although I would like to hear Yamaha's response


----------



## The_Blob

Tirediron said:


> the trouble with emp proof ness is until one strike it is only theory and some simulated testing. Although I would like to hear Yamaha's response


something like:



> so solly, we no test for that


:laugh:


----------



## LincTex

The_Blob said:


> something like:


Golf cart makers don't give two $h*ts on whether their machines are hardened against EMP or not.

Besides, there are much better vehicles to bother with. I can't think of one solitary reason to have a golf cart post-SHTF.


----------



## k10macosta

LincTex said:


> Golf cart makers don't give two $h*ts on whether their machines are hardened against EMP or not.
> 
> Besides, there are much better vehicles to bother with. I can't think of one solitary reason to have a golf cart post-SHTF.


Post apocalyptic 18 hole. Lol


----------



## k0xxx

LincTex said:


> ... I can't think of one solitary reason to have a golf cart post-SHTF.


I can. I have extra parts for my both my electric and gas models. The electric can be charged by solar. It takes a while longer, but it does charge decently. The gas model is fairly good on fuel usage, and I'm looking into modifications to run it on ethanol, as I can distill "fuel" if needed. Either one would be good to have once things settle down.


----------



## Tweto

Here in my local area, it has been made legal to drive golf carts and 4 wheelers on the streets. Several people are doing this. I see covered golf carts to be viable transportation post SHTF plus a few months. 

The nearest commercial business to me is 4 miles away and the nearest grocery store is 6 miles. The average age of my area is in the 50's, so we don't have kids zooming around. There are 2 golf courses in the area and maybe 100 privately owned golf carts.


----------



## LincTex

K0xxx, I didn't say they couldn't be made to work again, I am just saying (for practical reasons) that there are better forms of transportation/workhorse.

A lot of time when I post, I am thinking of those that do not have a large budget, nor a lot of space to store stuff. 

Golf carts have enough limitations that when I think of: "vehicles that will be useful for many things besides just for not walking" golf carts fall pretty far down the list. Also, they are really not all that efficient, not would I say they are well built or hardy. We use them a lot to get around the aerospace facility where I work (almost 3/4 mile between hangars), and honestly they are not up to the task. 

For as slow as they are, for as little pulling power they have, and for as little the amount they can haul around, I just could not recommend someone spend money on one when the money would be better spent elsewhere. A nice garden tractor would be a better alternative, for one.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Hi guys had to chime in on this one.
The safest equine powered vehicle I ever owned was a golf cart that had no engine no transmission it did have a large (for a golf cart) aluminum bed that would haul anything except hay.
Because the horse went behind the cart and was attached to 2 oak 3x4 one bolted outside both sides of the bed.
The horses head actually hung over the bed where it was clipped to an eyebolt

His tack clipped to the end of the timbers using 4 very short bungee cords on each side that were allowed to stretch 40% before a rope kept it from stretching more.
His head must go in the direction the cart goes.
The bungees can handle years of fighting horses and provide some give to reduce shock.
In order to run wild he must pick up the rear of the cart and hold it up while running and then you still have steering.
My personal horse weighs about 1 ton he was able to do this for 3 steps ONCE.
Any horse was able to learn this way and the driver was in complete safety.
I used regular replacement trailer tires from Walmart.($40 each)
If the horse kicks backwards there is nothing there.
If he try's to rear he has to pick up several hundred lbs with his nose.
If he try's to run just step on the brakes and he will get tired very quickly.
If he try's to kick forward he just kicks the tailgate.
Sooner or later any horse will want to walk.
I'm pretty sure any horse could train this way because I used it to train a bunch and no one ever got hurt human or horse.
And the best part was the ease and comfort for horse and driver.


----------



## jsriley5

Now thats just plum intrestin. I always heard it was a bad thing to get the cart before the horse  guess that old saw may be off a bit.


----------



## Tirediron

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Hi guys had to chime in on this one.
> The safest equine powered vehicle I ever owned was a golf cart that had no engine no transmission it did have a large (for a golf cart) aluminum bed that would haul anything except hay.
> Because the horse went behind the cart and was attached to 2 oak 3x4 one bolted outside both sides of the bed.
> The horses head actually hung over the bed where it was clipped to an eyebolt
> 
> His tack clipped to the end of the timbers using 4 very short bungee cords on each side that were allowed to stretch 40% before a rope kept it from stretching more.
> His head must go in the direction the cart goes.
> The bungees can handle years of fighting horses and provide some give to reduce shock.
> In order to run wild he must pick up the rear of the cart and hold it up while running and then you still have steering.
> My personal horse weighs about 1 ton he was able to do this for 3 steps ONCE.
> Any horse was able to learn this way and the driver was in complete safety.
> I used regular replacement trailer tires from Walmart.($40 each)
> If the horse kicks backwards there is nothing there.
> If he try's to rear he has to pick up several hundred lbs with his nose.
> If he try's to run just step on the brakes and he will get tired very quickly.
> If he try's to kick forward he just kicks the tailgate.
> Sooner or later any horse will want to walk.
> I'm pretty sure any horse could train this way because I used it to train a bunch and no one ever got hurt human or horse.
> And the best part was the ease and comfort for horse and driver.


About time somebody came up with a new horse gentling idea, run aways are not fun what so ever. Most of the people who think horses are going to solve the worlds problems have never experienced the "dark"side of them.


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> Most of the people who think horses are going to solve the worlds problems have never experienced the "dark" side of them.


No kidding!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

I can't tell you how many times people stopped me to ask
what I was trying to teach that horse by dragging him 
around with a golf cart.
Many times folks assumed I was being cruel to the horse.
Right up till the point where I would flip the box open.
The confusion on there faces was fun for me.
Everybody thinks horses can only pull, nothing could be further
from the truth horses can ONLY push.
The horse pushes the collar, the tugs run back to exchange
his push for pull.
Another nice advantage of being in front, have you ever had
a horse that had to be led across creeks/puddles/bridges/ etc
Well from the horses viewpoint you are always leading!!!
Ever get passed by a semi going 60 in either direction?
Complete control!
Blind fold the horse and let him get used to the sound and 
feel of the wind blast then remove the blindfold and let him
Get used to being charged by a house sized object.
I sure wish I could find an apprentice for this stuff before I
get to old or unhealthy to teach.
I can't get a student even if it's free.
Maybe if I charged a rediculous rate I would have people climbing
the fence?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Does any one of y'all think it would be of any value to 
start a horse training thread on here?
I have a hard time visualizing doing this by texting.
When training horses body language is SO important.
Well if anybody wants to talk horse training message me 
and I might start a thread.
I started wagon work by training 3 great Pyrenees to pull a 
Mini buckboard. Had ribbons trophys all that but they are 
all lost now.


----------



## jsriley5

you are probably absolutely right! you probably have 50 lined up to pay for a course that you can't give away  Kinda like a fella told me about having a old working fridge to get rid of put it outside with a sign that it was free and it just sat put a sign on it that it was for sale for I dn't remember how much and when he woke up it had been stolen  makes you wonder what goes on in some minds somtimes.


----------



## jsriley5

Well I dont know I could ask any pertinent questions but if you wrote it I"d read it and say thanks every once in a while. Have DEALT with a few horses but never really had that much to do with em.But it is a intrest just one I"ve never been able to indulge in yet.


----------



## snowdoctor

I think we might be talking about apples and oranges. My golf cart is gas. But was built by Don Plowman if plowman carts. It can tow over 8,000 lbs. it comes with posi-traction rear end. I pull snow with it. We get some snow here!! It tops out at about 30 mph. It has headlights tail lights, horn, it also has a 10,000 lbs warn winch on the front.


----------



## jsriley5

Yah not sure i'd still call that a golf cart  Diferent critter. In that case I'd just read all I could on EMP protection and vehicles then stock the replacement parts likely to be needed to get it going again. Ignition coil, charging system perhaps a starter. Along with the carb kits spark plugs back up pull start system, oild and filters. Somthing to consider also is the possibility of being able to convert it to run on alcohol usually when I contemplate this I get a complete separate carburator in case I wanna switch back and forth or if I screw up the conversion the first time.


----------



## LincTex

Don Plowman carts are not for the "budget conscious". 

I can have a REALLY sweet older Toyota 4X4 pickup - with the same 10,000lb winch you have - for a WHOLE lot less money. And then I could do three times as much as what your cart is able to do.


----------

